
Vega ready to launch spaceplane - lelf
http://www.esa.int/Our_Activities/Launchers/IXV/Vega_ready_to_launch_spaceplane
======
mkrdouble
If you didn't know much about this (I didn't), here's a cool animation of the
expected launch and re-entry procedure:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9NSFZAKd-
nk](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9NSFZAKd-nk)

------
furyg3
With no wings is it really a spaceplane? It looks like a capsule...

~~~
papercrane
It's a lifting body.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intermediate_eXperimental_Vehi...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intermediate_eXperimental_Vehicle)

